# What's the diff between Apex,Rival, Force?



## ksauers

I'm new to riding and have an Apex group. I'm thinking of upgrading. What is the difference between the Apex,Rival, and Force FD,RD, and shifters?


----------



## Mailmover

I don't really know, it could be weight and material used to make the component and functionality. Google or whatever.... here is what I found when I searched for the answer...

Sram gruppos differences: Rival vs Force vs Red - Weight Weenies

MM


----------



## cxwrench

SRAM has this thing called a 'website' and it's divided up into different sections. oddly enough in the road section there are different pages that will give you all the information you could ever want about their different levels of parts. it's really quite amazing. 
the clif notes version goes like this:
starting at Apex and going up the materials get lighter. the method of shifting is the same. 'zero loss' shifting (read about on the site) is added as you go up the line.


----------



## davez26

It boils down to miniscule amounts of weight and large amounts of prestige.


----------



## ksauers

Thank you cx, your sarcasm was much appreciated. I assumed Apex,Rival,and Force were mechanically pretty much the same,just lighter materials used ,until you get to Red. i was hoping someone had some real world experience not just a smart a$$ response for a newbee.


----------



## cxwrench

ksauers said:


> Thank you cx, your sarcasm was much appreciated. I assumed Apex,Rival,and Force were mechanically pretty much the same,just lighter materials used ,until you get to Red. i was hoping someone had some real world experience not just a smart a$$ response for a newbee.


To make up for my response, how about this...
Rear derailleurs: zero performance difference.
Front derailleurs: zero performance difference. Small weight differences due to materials.
Shifters: Apex has alloy brake lever, alloy shift paddle. Rival has carbon brake lever, alloy shift paddle. Force has carbon brake lever, magnesium shift paddle. Same mechanism. All have independent reach adjust for brake lever and shift paddle.


----------



## BigPoser

I have Apex on my Masi and upgraded the RD for Force, the chain and went to a smaller new cassette too. I couldn't be happier and it works great. Plus I dropped almost about .25lbs.


----------



## genux

I have different bikes with the Apex, Rival, and Force group sets. About the only thing I notice outright is the Force cranks — they're noticeably lighter, but that's about it. As for shifters, I can't tell the difference. They still all make the satisfying double-tap sound.

I think you'll get a better bang for your buck on other parts (wheels, tires). In my case, losing 20 lbs of fat was the cheapest and best investment I've made, and I'm hoping to lose 20 more.


----------



## TucsonMTB

genux said:


> I have different bikes with the Apex, Rival, and Force group sets. About the only thing I notice outright is the Force cranks — they're noticeably lighter, but that's about it. As for shifters, I can't tell the difference. They still all make the satisfying double-tap sound.
> 
> I think you'll get a better bang for your buck on other parts (wheels, tires). In my case, losing 20 lbs of fat was the cheapest and best investment I've made, and I'm hoping to lose 20 more.


Just what I needed to hear, thank you! 

I am an old [email protected] and planning to ride up Mt. Lemmon this coming spring for the first time. So, I expect to install an 11-32 SRAM cassette and faced with the choice of Rival (to match the existing components) or Apex (to save $15 on a component that will probably only be in place for short periods of time). And, of course, there is the usual range of prices and a couple of ounces to consider for a PG-1050 (save $15) or PG-1070 (match existing components).

Still not sure if I am going to spend the extra bucks for the "prestige", as described by Mr. *davez26*. But, I now have a better perspective on the choices.

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Flieger67

Doesn't look like anybody has mentioned a big difference for 2013-and-newer Force: it's now a 22-speed groupset. I've not heard about 22 speeds for Rival and Apex as of this time. But I think it's just a matter of time before all SRAM mechanical groups are 22 speed.


----------



## eugenetsang

Flieger67 said:


> Doesn't look like anybody has mentioned a big difference for 2013-and-newer Force: it's now a 22-speed groupset. I've not heard about 22 speeds for Rival and Apex as of this time. But I think it's just a matter of time before all SRAM mechanical groups are 22 speed.



22 speed? Hope you're mistaken and meant 11 speed.


----------



## PlatyPius

eugenetsang said:


> 22 speed? Hope you're mistaken and meant 11 speed.


11x2=22

It's called Force22, after all...


----------



## Flieger67

PlatyPius said:


> 11x2=22
> 
> It's called Force22, after all...


Yep, thank you. 

SRAM calls it "22" because they consider all 22 gears to be usable due to the Yaw FD. It seems to work from what I've seen.


----------



## eugenetsang

PlatyPius said:


> 11x2=22
> 
> It's called Force22, after all...


 Duh.. Stupid me. Should have known. Forgot all about the other 2 gear! :mad2:

I stand corrected. 22 speed indeed :thumbsup:


----------

